# 46 Gallon Bow Front



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

So this is my 46 gal bow front, I bought this when I sold my 125 and the rest of my tanks, (I now have 5 instead of 12). Maintanance is easier for me, and that is what I was going for.

The tank has been up and running for about 2 1/2 months now. The stock is angels & mostly tetras, and of course bottom feeders.

I am not using any pressurized CO2, just excel and trace.

I'm no photographer, so photo's aren't great, but you can get an idea.

Thanks for looking!!!

*Full Tank Shot*




























*Middle*










*Left Side*










*Right Side*










*Pearl Moss*


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

looking great Kim! especially for not running co2


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty, Kim. I miss my 46 ! I see what you mean about the brown Moss. Call me to discuss.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Kathy!!! 

Will give you a call tomorrow Stuart as I am working today but ya that's the moss. 

Thanks Stuart.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Your no photographer you say? Well those shots look great . And nice tank setup ^^.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice plant tank!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice sword plants, Kim.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job, Kim !!!!

Bowfront planted tank looks very attractive. Made me want to start planted tank again !!!!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely. And it looks like a wonderful environment for the fish, too.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Your no photographer you say? Well those shots look great . And nice tank setup ^^.


Thanks, I tried with the pics! I am pleased with the tank set up.



pisces said:


> very nice plant tank!


Thank you very much.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice sword plants, Kim.


Thanks Gary, they are huge and have deep roots!!



Peterchow said:


> Great job, Kim !!!!
> 
> Bowfront planted tank looks very attractive. Made me want to start planted tank again !!!!!


Thank you kindly Peter! I do love the bowfronts - and planted too, my discus tank is the same way.



Morainy said:


> Lovely. And it looks like a wonderful environment for the fish, too.


Yes the fish seem to be very happy. Thank you.


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Tank Kim

love your work, natural look nothing like it.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks John, I appreciate it.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice tank, kim! also glad to hear that you have achieved your downsizing goal! ps - the rainbows are doing very well!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I have achieved my downsizing, this is comfortable for me. Thank you.

Yes I saw your thread , glad they are doing wonderfully for you.


----------

